# [gelöst] addgroup

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Weiß jemand, in welchem ebuild der Befehl

```
addgroup
```

enthalten ist? Der Link funktioniert leider nicht mehr.

```
http://www.rommel.stw.uni-erlangen.de/~fejf/cgi-bin/pfs-web.pl?action=search_file&limit=500&filter=images2mpg
```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Fri Sep 07, 2007 2:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## smg

Der Befehl heißt groupadd und ist in sys-apps/shadow

----------

## flammenflitzer

Das habe ich. Allerdings habe ich hier ein Programm (acetoneiso2) das "addgroup" aufruft. Beim "googeln" habe ich festgestellt, das es auch das Kommando addgroup geben muß.

----------

## ScytheMan

evtl. is das in BusyBox drin?

wird auf dern hp jedenfalls erwähnt

http://www.busybox.net/downloads/BusyBox.html

aber in der 1.6.1 hab ichs auch nicht evtl. hilft n update auf die 1.7er

----------

## manuels

also nach http://www.devloop.de/pfl/query2.php?dir=&package=&full_file=&file=%25addgroup%25&version= gibt es das Dingen nicht oder ich hab Tomaten auf den Augen

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ja. Habe ich gesehen. ich habe auch die letzte Version installiert. Trotzdem ist das Kommando nicht dabei. Vielleicht ist das bloß ein Link auf ein anderes Kommando?

----------

## ScytheMan

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Ja. Habe ich gesehen. ich habe auch die letzte Version installiert. Trotzdem ist das Kommando nicht dabei. Vielleicht ist das bloß ein Link auf ein anderes Kommando?

 

also es kann sein dass alle kommandos mit busybox gestartet werden müssen.

```
scytheman@Scy_Linux ~ $ busybox addgroup

BusyBox v1.6.1 (2007-08-11 12:38:59 CEST) multi-call binary

Usage: addgroup [-g GID] [user_name] group_name

Add a group to the system or add an user to a group

Options:

        -g GID  Specify gid

```

das funktioniert jedenfalls

evtl. klappt das ja mit einem alias in der /etc/bashrc

----------

## boris64

Also imho ist bei vielen Distris der Befehl "addgroup" ein simpler Symlink auf "groupadd" 

oder umgekehrt, selbiges gilt dann oft für "useradd"/"adduser" (wurde das so schon erwähnt?).

Hast du den einfach mal erstellt?

----------

## flammenflitzer

localhost olaf # ln -s /usr/sbin/groupadd /usr/sbin/addgroup

Danke MfG

----------

